# Scissor lift tool mangement



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Company policy? You shouldn't have to wear a harness on an aerial platform. On a boom lift I wrap my tool belt around a couple bars and slide the pouches together. Works well enough.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I had a top tray from a tool box that was pretty sturdy and I used to tie wrap that to the rail of the lift. Worked pretty good for me:thumbup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

KGN742003 said:


> Company policy? You shouldn't have to wear a harness on an aerial platform.


I have never worked a job here in Canada that didn't require a harness on a scissor lift.:no: We are required to wear them on all aerial platforms all the time.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

id say i spend about 80% of any given work week in a lift. if you're going to be spending a lot of time in a lift its worth the effort and money to make it easier for you. we had 6' long side comparments welded up for every lift that clamp to the top side rail and can store multitudes of fittings and tools. on the other side of every lift is a pipe rack that also clamps to the top side rail. i couldnt imagine working off a lift without these additions


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> I have never worked a job here in Canada that didn't require a harness on a scissor lift.:no: We are required to wear them on all aerial platforms all the time.


You are only required to wear one when driving a lift while in the air. If you go up then come back down to move you are not legally required to wear a harness in canada. Anything beyond that is company or gc policy


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ahh, didn't check the location. Arrogant american assuming everything is about us again.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

darren79 said:


> The job I am on requires me to be on a lift for the majority of the day and this means I have to wear my unsafety harness(did I say that out loud I mean my safety harness). Since I have to wear that that prevents me from wearing my pouch or putting my tools in my pockets.
> 
> This means my tools go on the floor of the lift or crowed on the control box. What have some other people done to organize there tools and not have to bend over all day to pick up tools.


if you want to rock, go pick up two, or three rubbermaid mop pails,
the ones with two sides to them.... they saddle over the guard rail,
hold a ton of stuff, and are easy to toss in and out of the gang box
at the end of the day.

if you are bending over for anything much at all, your day will suck.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

My understanding is that you do not need a harness when using a lift. It is common more and more common around here for GC to make you wear a harness as part of there safety program.

Hopefully it will only take one person to trip on there laynard and knock out a few teeth on the rail for them to realize that a harness is not necessary on a lift.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

randas said:


> You are only required to wear one when driving a lift while in the air. If you go up then come back down to move you are not legally required to wear a harness in canada. Anything beyond that is company or gc policy


Maybe some parts of Canada, in Ontario a harness is required as soon as you get into the lift, even when driving it while the platform is completely lowered.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

darren79 said:


> Since I have to wear that that prevents me from wearing my pouch or putting my tools in my pockets.


Get a bigger tool belt that will go over the harness.



darren79 said:


> This means my tools go on the floor of the lift or crowed on the control box. What have some other people done to organize there tools and not have to bend over all day to pick up tools.


Use some buckets..one for tools..one for material.



KGN742003 said:


> Company policy? You shouldn't have to wear a harness on an aerial platform.


Every scissor lift I have been in has had an anchor point...I wonder why?

Many places I work it is policy to wear a harness on a scissor lift ~ a standard higher than OSHA's.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

We bolted a 4'x6"x6" trough to the front rail.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

i have a leather bag and belt. I like to find a place where the top bar intersects a vertical part and wrap my belt around that.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

The general contractor we work for requires a harness in a scissor lift even if your just driving it. Its just stupid its not going to protect you.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Check out this site. Made for bucket trucks, maybe they would work in a lift.

http://www.estexmfg.com/acb/stores/1/Aerial-Tool-Aprons-Boards-C15.aspx


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We had some trays fabbed up that hang off the top rail. Plenty of room for tools and material and no more bending over


----------



## electric_man (Oct 26, 2012)

I custom made some buckets for my lift will post a pic in the morning.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Technically, we'd get busted for attaching anything that was not designed and listed for use to the rails of the lift. Never seen it happen though. Someone had pics of an "electrician's package" (from JLG I think), in another old thread.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I hang some lineman buckets. The transmission ones with rebar hooks are really nice for this.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Check out this site. Made for bucket trucks, maybe they would work in a lift.
> 
> http://www.estexmfg.com/acb/stores/1/Aerial-Tool-Aprons-Boards-C15.aspx


 
I'm kinda likin these.










Tool boards not bags.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

MIKEFLASH said:


> The general contractor we work for requires a harness in a scissor lift even if your just driving it. Its just stupid its not going to protect you.


 
Ever see one tip over with someone driving it? Had the guy not been wearing his harness, he would have been launched out of falling 15'...Yes he rode it down, but his injuries were alot less than the not wearing it..


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Old school: Any bucket, hung using a paint pail hook. Put a BucketBoss on it if you want to be hi-tech......


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Let's clear up a few things:

First, OSHA does not require the use of a harness on a scissor lift. Many industrial customers do. IMO, they're idiots .... but that's life.

Next, there are cheap harnesses and their are nice harnesses. Some even have provision for hanging tool pouches off them. For example: http://www.pksafety.com/exofit-construction-harness-tool-bag.html

You can also use a tool vest over the harness: http://www.smartcart.com/toolvest/welcome.htm (Woman: Beautiful by definition )

Finally ... what do I do? Well .... I have a piece of plastic rain gutter I hang from the lift rails with some scraps of wire. It will hold all manner of small parts, and I have made some small holes in it for screwdrivers and such. Works for me! One of my better ideas, actually.


----------



## electric_man (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's what i made

Made 5 of them first week in use 3 of them got stolen from my sky jack.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Tool apron/board 
Once you use one in a lift you will never not have one. 
http://www.swaintools.com/store/pc/viewcategories.asp?idCategory=32


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> I'm kinda likin these.
> 
> Tool boards not bags.


That's the hot ticket. They have plastic hooks for the side of the lift. Greatest thing ever in a lift.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My preference is to just strap an OSHA director onto the rails of a lift and make him hold onto the tools for you.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have one of these by Stanley..works the balls. Right on the top rail.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

randas said:


> You are only required to wear one when driving a lift while in the air. If you go up then come back down to move you are not legally required to wear a harness in canada. Anything beyond that is company or gc policy


Can you provide a reference?


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.aerialtoolbin.com/


----------

